# 8x8 Gardening Box Idea For Anyone



## stwallace (Apr 26, 2011)

This is my first real post so pardon me if its no good...  A few weeks ago I started looking all over the internet for ideas on how to make an easy gardening box.  It's not so easy to find a good answer if you're new to woodworking.  My neighbor said it pretty good though. He said something along these lines - "most people don't get things done because they're afraid of screwing it up"  Then he said "I'll screw things up, but i'll just redo it again till' its right".  So I just went for it and made it happen.








If anyone likes this and wants to make it how I did I will explain how I did this in detail.  Its cost somewhere near $175.00 total and it took one day of putting on a wood preservative and stain, and the next day assembly.  I used rebar inside of those 4x6"s to reinforce it over time when the dirt is pressing up against it.  I'm not to familiar with woodworking but overall this was pretty easy and my old lady loves it!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks Pretty Good To Me...


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice! I just built mine out of landscape lumber, but it's no where near as nice as yours! Great job! I may have to build another one on the other side of the house.


----------



## stwallace (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Al,  I just used the best priced wood I could find at Home Depot.  Ended up being Douglas Fur (Pine).  I believe the stain is what makes it.


----------

